# Muck woody bayou boots



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

Anybody got these? How are they? Are they good for warm spring weather training? Whats the ups and downs of these?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

They are listed to have a comfort range of -20F to 70F ... the same range as Muck's Wetland boot. Advantage over the Wetland is the extendable skirt which puts it taller than a knee boot but not as tall as a hip boot.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Those boots are great as long as the temperature isn't above 50 degrees. Above that, my feet sweat terribly in them. 

I have wore them when the temps were in the low 40's/upper 30's with a thin pair of socks and my feet haven't gotten cold. 

The extendable section on the top is nice when you are stepping into shallower water to pick up decoys after a training day.


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

so would you guys recommend the bayou's or the hipsters?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Depends how deep the water is!! 

Seriously ..... Muck's own information says that the boots are 100% waterproof "to skirt only" .... IMO if you are looking for 100% waterproof above the knees I would go with the hipsters. If you are only looking for water resistence above the knees ... the Woody Bayou.


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

I read that about the bayou's, its weird they would make a boot that wasn't fully waterproof, guess it will have to be the hipsters since I already own 2 pair of normal mucks.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Anybody have a Link?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

The Woody Bayou -
http://www.muckbootcompany.com/men/outdoor-sporting/Pages/WoodyBayou.aspx

The Hipster -
http://www.muckbootcompany.com/men/outdoor-sporting/Pages/WoodyMarshHipper.aspx


----------



## minnducker (Jan 29, 2010)

I've had a pair for 2 years. I absolutely love them. I bought them with a couple intended uses in mind. I use them at my duck shack. There is no dock there, and we also do some shore fishing. These boots are comfortable to wear all day, and if I unroll the "skirts", they are perfect for getting in and out of the boat in shallow water, and when getting minnows out of the bucket, and landing fish when shore fishing. I have not had any leaks or problems with the "skirts". I'm 64 and have had my fair share of hip boots, waders etc., and these boots are lighter and much comfortable. 
I also keep them in my vehicle, and use the boots with "skirts" when launching and loading my fishing boat at various boat landings around MN. Perfect.
They are not a direct replacement for hip boots because they don't come up as high, so depending on your intended use, they may be ideal or not.
I agree with the poster who indicated they may be too warm if temp is over 50, but only if you are active. In a fishing/duck boat, they can be worn in higher temps, probably up to 75 or so. Another nice feature is the fleece lining which allows your foot to slide in easily, and since you'll be tucking your pants in also, the flleece allows the pants to slide so the pants legs don't ride up inside the boot. Great product; I'm ordering a second pair to keep for when these wear out, which doesn't look like anytime soon. Over the years I learned that when you find something that works really well, clothes/boots/
gadgets etc., you'd better buy extras because a lot opf times, they quit making something this good before yours wears out.


----------



## Neil B (Feb 3, 2012)

I've had two pairs. They are comfortable and easy to slip on and off. But since they slip on and off easily, my heel tends to slop up and down as I walk. Eventually it will rub through the lining, exposing the hard rubber boot wall. The neoprene tops are not all that durable and can be pierced by thorns and sticks easily. I wore through a pair of wetlands while training/hunting in under six months. Just depends on how frequently you wear them, and how hard you are on them. I just finished taping up the pair of woody max's I use for deer hunting.


----------



## Btillr (Dec 11, 2011)

Ive had water up on the skirts and never had them leak! They do get warm over 50-55 degrees


----------

